# مساعدة تتعلق بطائرة helicopter



## krass123 (21 أغسطس 2010)

[FONT=&quot]مشروعي هو بناء طائرة هليكوبتر. ولكن وجدة صعوبة في بناء شكل الشفرة[/FONT](airfoil)[FONT=&quot] و كيفية الحصول على إبعادها[/FONT] ​[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot](dimensions ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Angle of attak, camber, ect…))[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]من فضلكم يا مهندسي الطيران ساعدوني في وجود القواعد التي ترسم بها الشفرة[/FONT](airfoil)[FONT=&quot] و ماهية العلاقة بين قوة الرفع و شكل الشفرة[/FONT] (airfoil) [FONT=&quot]أيضا علي أي شيء أعتمد لاستخراج الأبعاد [/FONT] (airfoil)​ 
​


----------



## krass123 (23 أغسطس 2010)

عجيب لمذا ليس هنالك ردود
هل سؤالي غير واضح؟


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبي أني أسف كنت أمتلك تقرير كامل عن طائرة الهليكوبتر ولكن للأسف فقد
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## amr-zaki (1 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة انا فى نفس المشكلة ولكن مشروعى عن تصميم طواحين الهواء و محتاج اعرف قواعد الاairfoil


----------



## mustafatel (2 فبراير 2012)

I think I have it just give me some time to find it.


----------



## mhmd fysl (6 فبراير 2012)

أستاذ يا مصطفي
انا معجب بك جداً


----------



## mxemmtxmop (7 مارس 2012)

Le Figaro focuses on the murder of 13-year-old Agnès - calling on the government to stop reoffenders being released on bail.Liberation headlines 'Terror in Tahrir',Lunettes de Soleil Prada, saying protesters have told its correspondent the generals are now worse than Mubarak.The Franco-Belgian bank Dexia is in trouble again - La Tribune reports France's mayors are up in arms over the loans they can't repay, and Liberation reveals how the bank tricked them into those risky deals. Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 02/03/2012 - IN THE PAPERS NATIONAL Le Figaro reporter safe and sound in Lebanon In today's French papers - Le Figaro celebrates the safe extraction of its correspondent Edith Bouvier from Homs, and has the election campaign degenerated into personal insults? 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Don't worry - North Korea's nuclear programme will soon be back' In today's round-up of the international press: can we read much into North Korea's announcement it will halt its nuclear drive? Also,burberry soldes, what's at stake in Iran's election,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, and the fall of James Murdoch. (1) comment 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,burberry soldes, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today,lunettes rayban, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,Lunettes De Soleil, in Sarkozy's case,burberry, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,louboutin, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,burberry, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,louboutin pas cher, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,ray ban, or class war. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageAnd Camembert cheese is also making headlines - as artisanal producers sue the industrial manufacturers they say are deceiving shoppers.相关的主题文章： Franco Gabrielli Republican Senator John McCain for another five years


----------



## mustafatel (19 مارس 2012)

mhmd fysl قال:


> أستاذ يا مصطفي
> انا معجب بك جداً



Thank you, but why Brother


----------



## بن عاطف (9 مايو 2012)

اعتقد ان لم اكن مقصرا حسب معلوماتي المتواضعه وخبرتي البسيطه ان شفرة المروحه يجب ان تكون مصممه نفس او مقارب بكثير تصميم الجناح في الطائرات الشراعيه اي ان السطح الاسفل اقصر من السطح الاعلى وكانها جناح طائر عندما تدور وتتحق عملية الرفع ببقية الاليات اللزمه من حركه مكنيكيه والا يرو ديناميكيه الضروريه


----------

